# أخطاء يرتكبها المتزوجون حديثاً...



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2010)

*






أخطاء يرتكبها المتزوجون حديثاً...

:download:

يقع العديد من المتزوجون حديثاً في واحدة أو أكثر من هذه الأخطاء، التي يمكن تفاديها بسهولة وبحكمة:

الخطأ الأول: بداية الحياة الزوجية مع الديون
المال هو أول وأخر موضوع يتنازع عليه الشريكان، وهو واحد اكبر الأخطاء التي يبدأ معها المتزوجون حديثاً حياتهم. لذلك كونا صريحين بشأن الأمور المالية منذ البداية.

الحل المقترح:1.
حاول ألا تبدأ حياتك الزوجية وانت مثقل بالديون اوف ديونك اولا ثم ابدأ زواجك قبل أن تتورط في ديون اكثر
2. في حال كنت قد بدأ زواجك بالديون ,صارح الشريك بمبلغ الديون المترتبة عليكما، وكذلك بالمال الذي تملكانه حالياً، أجلا موضوع الأطفال حتى تتمكنا من الحركة بحرية دون قيود مادية.
3.ابدأ بالتخطيط للمستقبل، اقتصادا في الإنفاق.

الخطأ الثاني: الابتعاد عن الأصدقاء
الأصدقاء الحقيقيون هم أساس الزواج الناجح، لذلك يجب أن تحافظ عليهم، حتى غير المتزوجين. سيقدم لك الأصدقاء الحقيقيون الدعم المعنوي والمادي والنفسي خلال هذه الفترة الانتقالية.

الحل المقترح:
1. صارح أصدقائك بأنهم عامل مهم وجوهري في حياتك، واخبرهم بأنك لو اختفيت عن الأنظار لفترة زمنية معينة فهذا لا يعني أنك لا تريد صداقتهم.
2. بالتخطيط لرحلات وحفلات مع الأصدقاء بعد الانتهاء من ضجة العرس.


الخطأ الثالث: عدم الاهتمام بالشكل
نعم، يبدأ العديد من المتزوجون حديثاً سواء الرجال أو النساء بكسب الوزن الزائد بسرعة، وفقدان الاهتمام بالذات وبالشكل، وهنا تكمن المشكلة حيث يبدأ الطرف الأخر بالشك فيما إن الشريك يحافظ على شكله ومظهره فقط بسبب الزواج وليس بسبب الشريك نفسه.

الحل المقترح:
1. ضعا خطة لتفادي الوزن الزائد منذ البداية، يكسب 50% من الأزواج الوزن الزائد خلال شهر العسل بينما يكسب الخمسون بالمائة الآخرون الوزن بعد العودة من شهر العسل. توقفا عن قبول دعوات الولائم، أو توقفا عن تناول كل ما يقدم لكما في هذه الولائم.
2. إذا كان الوقت قد فات، اشتركا في نادي رياضي، وتعلما تناول الطعام الصحي فالوقاية خير من العلاج.

الخطأ الرابع: السماح للأقارب بالتدخل في كل خلاف
يتعرض العديد من الأزواج الجدد لمشاكل مع الأقارب الجدد، بسبب سوء تفاهم، أو ترسبات سابقة، والمهم هي وضع الحدود لتدخل الاهل منذ بداية العلاقة الزوجية حتى تصبح عادة تتفاقم مع المستقبل.

الحل المقترح:
1. ضع حدود لعلاقاتك الجديدة بالأقارب. مثلاً لا تسمح لأحد بأن يفرض عليك زيارته أو هديته.
2. لا تسمح لهم بالتدخل من اجل حل الخلاف بينكما , بل حاولا حله لوحدكم دون لفت الانظار الى وجود أي خلاف.
ان لم يبني الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون
ليباركنا الرب ويحفظنا من شر هذا العالم
اما انا وبيتي فنعبد الرب

الخطأ الخامس: النقاشات الحادة
لا تعتقد بأن حدة النقاش او قساوته او محاولة اثبات رأيك بالقوة سيجلب لك النقاط، فأنت تلعب لعبة خاسرة إذا كان الشريك هو الخصم، فأنتم فريق واحد، وإلا لماذا وقعتما على وثيقة تجبركما على العيش معاً على الحلو والمر.

الحل المقترح:
1. التسامح، وتذكر دائما بان الشخص الذي انت على خلاف معه هو شريكك.
2. عندما تشعر بأن المعركة على وشك البداية، أهدأ، فكر في العواقب، وفكر في طرق سليمة للتحاور.
3. لا تناما وأنتما غاضبان، حلا جميع المشاكل قبل النوم , واعطي الشريك الاخر وقته كي ينسى الخلاف الحاصل ولا تكون متسرع او ملح.

الخطأ السادس: الأطفال
يصاب المتزوجون حديثاً وأهلهم بهوس إنجاب الأطفال اليوم وليس غداً. إذا كان الزوجان صغيران في السن، فلا داع للاستعجال، كذلك إذا كان هناك ديون متعلقة بمصاريف الزواج. لا ضرر من تأجيل موضوع الإنجاب حتى يكون الطرفان متأكدان من أنهما مستعدان للطفل.

الحل المقترح:
1. دعا قرار الإنجاب لكما فقط. أنتما من سيستيقظ صباحاً لإطعام وتغير الطفل، وأنتما من سيتحمل نفقته من الولادة حتى الجامعة.
2. أنتما من يحدد عدد الأطفال، إذا شعرت بأنكما لا تستطيعان التحكم في الموضوع ، فاستشيرا طبيبة تنظيم الأسرة.
3. ضعا أسس صحية وصحيحة لبناء الأسرة ولا تدعا الأقاويل تعرقل حياتكما. أنتما الأهل الجدد.

م ن ق و ل للامانة





*

​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2010)

الله نصائح واقتراحات جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

الخطأ الأول: بداية الحياة الزوجية مع الديون
المال هو أول وأخر موضوع يتنازع عليه الشريكان، وهو واحد اكبر الأخطاء التي يبدأ معها المتزوجون حديثاً حياتهم. لذلك كونا صريحين بشأن الأمور المالية منذ البداية.

فعلا ابو تربو  
المال دائما بيكون العنصر الاساسي 
للمشاكل بين الزوجان


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع مهم جدا ونصائح جميله

شكرا ليكم
​​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2010)

*بجد روعة ها الموضوع
شكرا اكتير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع مهم جدا ونصائح جميله
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> ​​*


أشكرك للمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


أشكرك للمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *بجد روعة ها الموضوع
> شكرا اكتير
> *​


أشكرك للمشاركة


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع فى غايييييييييه الاهميه 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

